# The Final Inspection (I apologize if this is a repost)



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

THE FINAL INSPECTION



The soldier stood and faced God,

Which must always come to pass.

He hoped his shoes were shining,

Just as brightly as his brass.


"Step forward now, you soldier,

How shall I deal with you?

Have you always turned the other cheek?

To My Church have you been true?"



The soldier squared his shoulders and said,

"No, Lord, I guess I ain't.

Because those of us who carry guns,

Can't always be a saint.



I've had to work most Sundays,

And at times my talk was tough.

And sometimes I've been violent,

because the world is awfully rough.



But, I never took a penny,

That wasn't mine to keep...

Though I worked a lot of overtime,

When the bills got just too steep.



And I never passed a cry for help,

Though at times I shook with fear.

And sometimes, God, forgive me,

I've wept unmanly tears.



I know I don't deserve a place,

Among the people here.

They never wanted me around,

Except to calm their fears.



If you've a place for me here, Lord,

It needn't be so grand.

I never expected or had too much,

But if you don't, I'll understand.



There was a silence all around the throne,

Where the saints had often trod.

As the soldier waited quietly,

For the judgment of his God.



"Step forward now, you soldier,

You've borne your burdens well.

Walk peacefully on Heaven's streets;

You've done your time in Hell."


~Author Unknown~



It's the Soldier, not the reporter who has given us the freedom of 
the press.

It's the Soldier, not the poet, who has given us the freedom of 
speech.

It's the Soldier, not the politicians that ensures our right to Life, 
Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness.

It's the Soldier who salutes the flag, who serves beneath the flag, 
and whose coffin is draped by the flag.



If you care to offer the smallest token of recognition and 
appreciation for the Military, please pass this on and pray for our men and 
women who have served and are currently serving our country and pray for 
those who have given the ultimate sacrifice for freedom.





THESE COLORS DON'T RUN SEMPER FI


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Repost or not it needs to be seen!


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, I have it posted on TTMB as well, but it needs to be bumped up. I think it's getting passed by because of it's low placement on the board. I thought it was just too good to not share and I don't remember seeing it before.

Kay


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Not to worry, I'll see it gets a bump.

Derek


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Its been a while but I love this poem. Bump it up! I HAVE IT IN A FRAME AT MY HOUSE!


----------

